# Spanish Custard Tarts



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

I just bought some Spanish custard tarts from a local shop who were trialing them, & although im sure that they didnt come from Spain the style was the same i.e. puff bases & gooey custard.

They are wonderfull & I need to make dozens of them to satisfy my hunger. I cant possibly pay $1 each for them if I can make them.

It seemed to have a more luxurious filling than a straight egg custard, perhaps I was just hungry !

Anyone come across these before or made them.

thanks

chow


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Mike,

Just a suggestion.

You should move this topic to the pastry forums,you'll get some good traffic from some fine pastry people.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Cape Chef,

Not sure how I move the thread though, perhaps you would be kind enough to oblige.

thanks


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Done


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Merci mon amis,
200 posts whoophee !


----------

